# coastal floundering lights??



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Anybody know if anywhere in pensacola has the wading lights in stock?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Is this the propane lights you are referring to?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Brunson Nets in Foley has propane and LED floundering lights if you are in that area. I can't help you in Pcola. The Walmart in Gulf Shores had the propane lights a month ago.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Led wading lights is what I'm looking for


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

mackdaddy06 said:


> Led wading lights is what I'm looking for


www.flounderassassin.com We have like 7 or 8 of his lights water proof and what I like I just plug the connectors into one of my many 18 volt battries great lights hes in Hattisburg MS best lights if ever used and ive used alot :thumbsup:


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

J&M Tackle in Orange Beach has some nice ones in stock as well as Brunson Nets in Foley as already mentioned. Also Academy.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Sealark makes and sells the best wading light you can get


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

gulf breeze bate and tackle has a few i was in there today


----------

